# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Լրագրության մասին քննարկումներ

## Moon

> Չեմ ուզում արձագանքել ամբողջ գրառմանդ, ուզում եմ ընդամենը արձագանքել, որ թավով ընդգծել ես միայն մի հատվածը ու գրածիս մեջ ցավոք սրտի մեծամտություն չկար:
> 
> Ես հրաշալի գիտեմ, որ վատ հոդվածներ կգրեմ ու վատ ռեպորտաժներ կպատրաստեմ, քանի որ ես լրագրող չեմ, չունեմ համապատասխան գիտելիքներ: Իսկ գրառմանս միակ իմաստն այն էր, որ ես պնդում եմ, որ ժուռնալիստիկայում շատ վատ կրթություն են տալիս ու Հայաստանում լրագրության մակարդակն ընդհանուր շատ ցածր է: Սա ցավալի իրողություն է և եթե անգամ ես մեծամիտ եմ, ապա իմ այս խոսքերում մեծամտություն գտնելը չափազանց բարդ, եթե ոչ անհնարին բան է: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է Ալեքսանյան Արտակին ապա ես անշուշտ ընդունում եմ, որ ինքը պրոֆեսիոնալ լրագրող է, սակայն դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում:
> 
> *Կոնկրետ իմ համար հեռուստահաղորդումներից ու մամուլից սպասելիքը հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվությունն է, անաչառությունը, համարձակությունը խոսել արգելված թեմաներից, առանց վախենալու իրենց նկատմամբ հնարավոր կիրառվող պատիժներից: Իսկ եթե այս ամենին լրագրողը չի հետևում, անում է հակառակը (Արտակի մասին չեմ խոսում, այլ տեսական այս պահին), ապա նրա պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը ինձ միայն վնաս կարող է բերել: Քանի որ եթե ապատեղեկատվությունը կամ ասենք թունավոր պրոպագանդան ներկայացվում է պրոֆեսիոնալի ձեռքով պրոֆեսիոնալ կերպ, ապա դրանից ավելի սարսափելի բան դժվար է պատկերացնել, դրա զոհերը ավելի շատ են լինելու, բերած վնասները՝ ահռելի:*


Ուրեմն շտապեմ հիասթափեցնել քեզ, որ Հայաստանը շատ հաց ու պանիր պիտի ուտելու քո երազած մակարդակին հասնելու համար։ Հա, մեկ էլ նման բաներ հեքիաթներում ու ֆիլմերում են լինում (ոչ մի ԶԼՄ ամբողջ աշխարհում բացարձակ ազատ լինել չի կարող, թեկուզ ելնելով սեփական էթիկայից) :Sad:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ուրեմն շտապեմ հիասթափեցնել քեզ, որ Հայաստանը շատ հաց ու պանիր պիտի ուտելու քո երազած մակարդակին հասնելու համար։ Հա, մեկ էլ նման բաներ հեքիաթներում ու ֆիլմերում են լինում (ոչ մի ԶԼՄ ամբողջ աշխարհում բացարձակ ազատ լինել չի կարող, թեկուզ ելնելով սեփական էթիկայից)


Լուսինե ջան, դու ինքդ որքան ժամանակ ես որևէ լրատվամիջոցում աշխատել` նման եզրափակիչ հետևությունների համար վաստակ ձեռքբերելու համար? :Smile:  Ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա` արդյոք տեսական մակարդակի վրա ա հիմնված քո եզրահանգումը, որ նման բան հնարավոր չի, թե գործնական? :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրեմն շտապեմ հիասթափեցնել քեզ, որ Հայաստանը շատ հաց ու պանիր պիտի ուտելու քո երազած մակարդակին հասնելու համար։ Հա, մեկ էլ նման բաներ հեքիաթներում ու ֆիլմերում են լինում (ոչ մի ԶԼՄ ամբողջ աշխարհում բացարձակ ազատ լինել չի կարող, թեկուզ ելնելով սեփական էթիկայից)


Իսկ ես գրել էի կախարդական «*հնարավորինս*» բառը  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես հրաշալի գիտեմ, որ վատ հոդվածներ կգրեմ ու վատ ռեպորտաժներ կպատրաստեմ, քանի որ ես լրագրող չեմ, չունեմ համապատասխան գիտելիքներ: Իսկ գրառմանս միակ իմաստն այն էր, որ ես պնդում եմ, որ ժուռնալիստիկայում շատ վատ կրթություն են տալիս ու Հայաստանում լրագրության մակարդակն ընդհանուր շատ ցածր է:


Էս մեկը ճիշտ ես ասում: Բայց մենակ վատ կրթությունը չի պատճառը, որ Հայաստանում օբյեկտիվ լրագրություն չկա: Այսօր թերթերն ինչ ուզում, գրում են, ում ոնց ուզում վարկաբեկում և չեն պատժվում: Արտա՛կ, արի ու համաձայնիր, որ այն հայհոյախոսությունը, որ կա թերթերում (թե՛ ընդդիմադիր, թե՛ իշխանական) գոնե հեռուստատեսությունում չկա:




> Կոնկրետ իմ համար հեռուստահաղորդումներից ու մամուլից սպասելիքը հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվությունն է, անաչառությունը, համարձակությունը խոսել արգելված թեմաներից, առանց վախենալու իրենց նկատմամբ հնարավոր կիրառվող պատիժներից:


Ցավոք սրտի, այսօր շատ լրագրողներ ստեր են տարածում՝ չվախենալով պատժվելուց: Դա էլ մյուս ծայրահեղ սխալն է. լրագրողը ոչ թե պետք է վախից ստի, այլ վախից օբյեկտիվ լինի: Այսօր երկու կողմն էլ կա՛մ վախից, կա՛մ անվախությունից ստում է: Իսկ անկախ լրատվամիջոց ուղղակի չկա:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտա՛կ, արի ու համաձայնիր, որ այն հայհոյախոսությունը, որ կա թերթերում (թե՛ ընդդիմադիր, թե՛ իշխանական) գոնե հեռուստատեսությունում չկա:


Բյուր, դու ու ես նու՞յն երկրում ենք ապրում  :Shok:

----------


## Moon

> Լուսինե ջան, դու ինքդ որքան ժամանակ ես որևէ լրատվամիջոցում աշխատել` նման եզրափակիչ հետևությունների համար վաստակ ձեռքբերելու համար? Ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա` արդյոք տեսական մակարդակի վրա ա հիմնված քո եզրահանգումը, որ նման բան հնարավոր չի, թե գործնական?


Հուսամ պատասխանս քեզ բավարարեց.....
երկուսն էլ...հատկապես աշխատանքում ես համոզվում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու ու ես նու՞յն երկրում ենք ապրում


Հա՛, ի՞նչ ա էղել որ: Դու փորձե՞լ ես համեմատել թերթում գրվածն ու հեռուստատեսությամբ ցուցադրվողը: Թերթերում և՛ օբյեկտիվ տեղեկատվություն չկա, և՛ աջ ու ձախ մարդկանց վարկաբեկում են (կրկնում եմ՝ թե՛ ընդդիմադիր, թե՛ իշխանական), իսկ հեռուստատեսությամբ գոնե մարդկանց չեն հայհոյում, վարկաբեկիչ ստեր չեն տարածում: Իհարկե, էդ տեղեկատվությունը շատ դեպքերում օբյեկտիվությամբ չի փայլում, բայց քիչ չեն դեպքերը, երբ ձգտում է օբյեկտիվության:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա՛, ի՞նչ ա էղել որ: Դու փորձե՞լ ես համեմատել թերթում գրվածն ու հեռուստատեսությամբ ցուցադրվողը: Թերթերում և՛ օբյեկտիվ տեղեկատվություն չկա, և՛ աջ ու ձախ մարդկանց վարկաբեկում են (կրկնում եմ՝ թե՛ ընդդիմադիր, թե՛ իշխանական), իսկ հեռուստատեսությամբ գոնե մարդկանց չեն հայհոյում, վարկաբեկիչ ստեր չեն տարածում: Իհարկե, էդ տեղեկատվությունը շատ դեպքերում օբյեկտիվությամբ չի փայլում, բայց քիչ չեն դեպքերը, երբ ձգտում է օբյեկտիվության:


Բյուր ջան, մենք տարբեր իրականություններում ենք ապրում, արի չծավալվենք  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հուսամ պատասխանս քեզ բավարարեց.....
> երկուսն էլ...հատկապես աշխատանքում ես համոզվում


Պատասխանդ ինձ բավարարեց` հարցիս պատասխանը ստանալու տեսակետից, այլ ոչ այն առումով, որ դա բավարար հիմք ա` նման պնդումներ անելու համար :Smile:  Իհարկե դու մասամբ ճիշտ ես, բայց ես սարսափում եմ, երբ էսպիսի երիտասարդ, ավյունով լի լրագրողները իրենք են հայտարարում այդ երևույթի հետ համակերպվելու մասին: Չես մտածել, որ դու հենց այն մեկն ես? Ես օրինակ միշտ մտածել եմ: Ու պատկերացրու` ստացվել ա!
Հակառակ դեպքում լրագրությամբ զբաղվելուդ իմաստը որն ա? Միայն փող վաստակելը? Ոնց ուզում ա լինի? Այսինքն դու հենց հիմա հայտարարում ես, որ դու ինքդ քեզ չես հարգելու, եթե սկսես լրագրությամբ զբաղվել?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, մենք տարբեր իրականություններում ենք ապրում, արի չծավալվենք


Կներես, մոռացել էի, որ քեզ համար օբյեկտիվ լրատվությունը քեզ համար ատելի անձանց նկատմամբ հայհոյանքն է  :Wink:  Ճիշտ ես, տարբեր իրականություններում ենք ապրում: Ես տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ որևէ մեկին վարկաբեկում են (անկախ նրանից, թե ով է), իսկ դա քեզ համար օբյեկտիվություն է, երբ գրվում է քո սիրելի ՀԺ-ում կապ ՉԻ-ում:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հա՛, ի՞նչ ա էղել որ: Դու փորձե՞լ ես համեմատել թերթում գրվածն ու հեռուստատեսությամբ ցուցադրվողը: Թերթերում և՛ օբյեկտիվ տեղեկատվություն չկա, և՛ աջ ու ձախ մարդկանց վարկաբեկում են (կրկնում եմ՝ թե՛ ընդդիմադիր, թե՛ իշխանական), իսկ հեռուստատեսությամբ գոնե մարդկանց չեն հայհոյում, վարկաբեկիչ ստեր չեն տարածում: Իհարկե, էդ տեղեկատվությունը շատ դեպքերում օբյեկտիվությամբ չի փայլում, բայց քիչ չեն դեպքերը, երբ ձգտում է օբյեկտիվության:


Ասելն ասող` Բյուր, դե լավ էլի! Տպագիր մամուլը իր տեսակով միշտ տարբեր ա էլեկտրոնային ցանկացած լրատվամիջոցից: Իսկ վարկաբեկել բառը դու ընդհանրապես սխալ ես օգտագործում: Քիչ դիլետանտություն արա, վայ: Լուչշե ասա` կաթի մեջ, որ կարագ եմ գցում, որ թոքերս չցավան, էդ շատ ա չաղացնում?

----------


## Chuk

> Կներես, մոռացել էի, որ քեզ համար օբյեկտիվ լրատվությունը քեզ համար ատելի անձանց նկատմամբ հայհոյանքն է  Ճիշտ ես, տարբեր իրականություններում ենք ապրում: Ես տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ որևէ մեկին վարկաբեկում են (անկախ նրանից, թե ով է), իսկ դա քեզ համար օբյեկտիվություն է, երբ գրվում է քո սիրելի ՀԺ-ում կապ ՉԻ-ում:


Բյուր, եթե առաջարկում եմ չծավալվել, ապա ճիշտ կանեյիր չծավալվել: Ո՛չ, խոսքս նույն Հ1-ով օրուգիշեր հնչող վարկաբեկիչ ու ատելություն սերմանող հավայի ռեպորտաժների մասին էր: Մնացած գրածներիդ չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ, ուղղակի պահանջում եմ էլ թեմայից չշեղվել ու չծավալվել  :Angry2:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կներես, մոռացել էի, որ քեզ համար օբյեկտիվ լրատվությունը քեզ համար ատելի անձանց նկատմամբ հայհոյանքն է  Ճիշտ ես, տարբեր իրականություններում ենք ապրում: Ես տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ որևէ մեկին վարկաբեկում են (անկախ նրանից, թե ով է), իսկ դա քեզ համար օբյեկտիվություն է, երբ գրվում է քո սիրելի ՀԺ-ում կապ ՉԻ-ում:


Բյուր, ՀԺ-ի որ ինֆորմացիան ա վարկաբեկիչ? Մի երեք-չորս օրինակ բեր ու ձեռի հետ էլ բացատրի` ինչ ա նշանակում էդ դեպքում վարկաբեկելը :Smile:  Իմ մեկնաբանությամբ` վարկաբեկել նշանակում ա գույություն ունեցող վարկը, արժանիքները բեկել, թեքել, խեղել :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասելն ասող` Բյուր, դե լավ էլի! Տպագիր մամուլը իր տեսակով միշտ տարբեր ա էլեկտրոնային ցանկացած լրատվամիջոցից: Իսկ վարկաբեկել բառը դու ընդհանրապես սխալ ես օգտագործում: Քիչ դիլետանտություն արա, վայ: Լուչշե ասա` կաթի մեջ, որ կարագ եմ գցում, որ թոքերս չցավան, էդ շատ ա չաղացնում?


Վա՛, սենց հոդվածը վարկաբեկիչ չի՞. «Վազգեն Մանուկյանը մատուցած ծառայությունների համար վարձատրություն է ստանում Սերժից… բլաբլաբլա»:

----------


## Moon

> Պատասխանդ ինձ բավարարեց` հարցիս պատասխանը ստանալու տեսակետից, այլ ոչ այն առումով, որ դա բավարար հիմք ա` նման պնդումներ անելու համար Իհարկե դու մասամբ ճիշտ ես, բայց ես սարսափում եմ, երբ էսպիսի երիտասարդ, ավյունով լի լրագրողները իրենք են հայտարարում այդ երևույթի հետ համակերպվելու մասին: Չես մտածել, որ դու հենց այն մեկն ես? Ես օրինակ միշտ մտածել եմ: Ու պատկերացրու` ստացվել ա!
> Հակառակ դեպքում լրագրությամբ զբաղվելուդ իմաստը որն ա? Միայն փող վաստակելը? Ոնց ուզում ա լինի? Այսինքն դու հենց հիմա հայտարարում ես, որ դու ինքդ քեզ չես հարգելու, եթե սկսես լրագրությամբ զբաղվել?


Մտածել եմ, դրա համար էլ էսօր աշխատանք չունեմ....բա....ազատությունից հիասթափվելուց հետո դժվար ա...
հա, համ էլ Հայաստանում դժվար ա դա համարել փող աշխատելու միջոց, երբ որ մի նյութի համար մամուլում 500-1500 դրամ են շպրտում երեսիդ կամ փող չեն տալիս...փող աշխատելու համար խարդախ ա պետք լինել...կամ էլ գոնե Ամերիկյան գրանտով հովանավորվող ԶԼՄ-ում աշխատել, որը պարզ ա, էլի պբյեկտիվ չի կարող լինել :Sad: տխուր ա....էհ....գնացի քնեմ




> Կներես, մոռացել էի, որ քեզ համար օբյեկտիվ լրատվությունը քեզ համար ատելի անձանց նկատմամբ հայհոյանքն է  Ճիշտ ես, տարբեր իրականություններում ենք ապրում: Ես տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ որևէ մեկին վարկաբեկում են (անկախ նրանից, թե ով է), իսկ դա քեզ համար օբյեկտիվություն է, երբ գրվում է քո սիրելի ՀԺ-ում կապ ՉԻ-ում:


Բյուր, գլուխ մի դիր :Angry2:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ՀԺ-ի որ ինֆորմացիան ա վարկաբեկիչ? Մի երեք-չորս օրինակ բեր ու ձեռի հետ էլ բացատրի` ինչ ա նշանակում էդ դեպքում վարկաբեկելը Իմ մեկնաբանությամբ` վարկաբեկել նշանակում ա գույություն ունեցող վարկը, արժանիքները բեկել, թեքել, խեղել


Հա՛, օրինակ բերեմ  :Smile: 
Երբ մեր դեկանի տղայի հետ պատահած պատմությանը կեղտոտ քաղաքական երանգ էին տվել… Էդպես վարկաբեկել էին մեր դեկանին, որը հաստատ թքած ունի երկու կողմի քաղաքական խաղերի վրա:
Մնացածներն ուղղակի չեմ հիշում որը որ թերթում է տպվել… Մեր ռեկտորի հասցեին ինչ կեղտ ասես՝ չեն գրել: Դե Վազգեն Մանուկյանի օրինակը բերեցի, որ երբ նրա աղջիկը մրցույթով աշխատանքի է ընդունվում, անունը դնում են, թե Սերժն է խանութը նվիրել, աղջկա անունով էլ գրանցել է: Բա դա վարկաբեկի՞չ չի: Հա՛, կամ կեղծ ձեռագրերը… Էդ էլ ես հիշում, չէ՞: Էդ վարկաբեկիչ չի՞:

----------


## Moon

> Բյուր, ՀԺ-ի որ ինֆորմացիան ա վարկաբեկիչ? Մի երեք-չորս օրինակ բեր ու ձեռի հետ էլ բացատրի` ինչ ա նշանակում էդ դեպքում վարկաբեկելը Իմ մեկնաբանությամբ` վարկաբեկել նշանակում ա գույություն ունեցող վարկը, արժանիքները բեկել, թեքել, խեղել


Էս վեճին վերջ տալու համար վաղը կգտնեմ համապատասխան օրենքը սահմանադրության հոդվածը զրպարտանքի մասին։ կկարդաք, կհանգստանաք. իսկ հիմա բարի գիշեր :Angry2:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.01.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հա՛, օրինակ բերեմ 
> Երբ մեր դեկանի տղայի հետ պատահած պատմությանը կեղտոտ քաղաքական երանգ էին տվել… Էդպես վարկաբեկել էին մեր դեկանին, որը հաստատ թքած ունի երկու կողմի քաղաքական խաղերի վրա:
> Մնացածներն ուղղակի չեմ հիշում որը որ թերթում է տպվել… Մեր ռեկտորի հասցեին ինչ կեղտ ասես՝ չեն գրել: Դե Վազգեն Մանուկյանի օրինակը բերեցի, որ երբ նրա աղջիկը մրցույթով աշխատանքի է ընդունվում, անունը դնում են, թե Սերժն է խանութը նվիրել, աղջկա անունով էլ գրանցել է: Բա դա վարկաբեկի՞չ չի: Հա՛, կամ կեղծ ձեռագրերը… Էդ էլ ես հիշում, չէ՞: Էդ վարկաբեկիչ չի՞:


Հետո` հատ-հատ կանդրադառնամ :Smile:  Հիմա գնամ քնեմ մռութ ջան, դու կատաստրոֆա ես, քո նմաններին պետք ա մի տեղ փակել ու անընդհատ թշերի հետ խաղալ :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման ստեղծվել «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ» թեմայից տեղափոխված գրառումների հիման վրա, գրառումները տեղափոխվել են թեմայի քննարկման նյութից շեղված լինելու համար:*

----------


## Վարպետ

> Էս վեճին վերջ տալու համար վաղը կգտնեմ համապատասխան օրենքը սահմանադրության հոդվածը զրպարտանքի մասին։ կկարդաք, կհանգստանաք. իսկ հիմա բարի գիշեր


Ես խնդրում եմ` կոռեկտանալ :Smile:  Ես շատ հանգիստ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, հազար ներողություն, բայց ես այլ օրինակ չէի էլ սպասում  :Wink: 
Ի դեպ այո՛, ես էլ եմ գտնում, որ նույն «Հայկական ժամանակը» երբեմն վարկաբեկիչ նյութեր հրապարակել է:

----------


## Moon

> Հետո` հատ-հատ կանդրադառնամ Հիմա գնամ քնեմ մռութ ջան, դու կատաստրոֆա ես, քո նմաններին պետք ա մի տեղ փակել ու անընդհատ թշերի հետ խաղալ


Հեգնանքով կատակներ պետք չեն...վարկաբեկիչ ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետո` հատ-հատ կանդրադառնամ


Հատ-հատ անդրադառնալը ո՞րս ա: Կամ պիտի կրուտիտ լինես, սկսես ապացուցել, որ դա վարկաբեկիչ չի, և էդպես մեր բանավեճը վերջ չի ունենա, կա՛մ էլ պիտի պնդես, որ էդ ամենը բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ա, իսկ ես դրանից ահավոր կվիրավորվեմ ու կհասկանամ, որ Հայաստանում ոմանց վիճակն իրոք տխուր ա:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հեգնանքով կատակներ պետք չեն...վարկաբեկիչ ա


Հարգելիես, ես քո հետ ոչ թե հեգնանքով, այլ ընդհանրապես կատակ անել ինձ թույլ չեմ տվել, դու Բյուրակնն ես?

----------


## Moon

> Բյուր, հազար ներողություն, բայց ես այլ օրինակ չէի էլ սպասում 
> Ի դեպ այո՛, ես էլ եմ գտնում, որ նույն «Հայկական ժամանակը» երբեմն վարկաբեկիչ նյութեր հրապարակել է:


Երբե՞մն :Shok:  :Think:

----------


## Moon

> Հարգելիես, ես քո հետ ոչ թե հեգնանքով, այլ ընդհանրապես կատակ անել ինձ թույլ չեմ տվել, դու Բյուրակնն ես?


Ես գիտեմ, որ ինձ չէր....Պարզապես դուք երկուսով վարկաբեկելուց էինք խոսում....
հե հե....դե ես չէի կարող առիթը բաց թողնել ու չնկատել քո նույն պահին իսկ արված արտահայտության վրա....
Էէէէէէ, վերջ, գնացի քնեմ...2 ժամա գնում եմ, տեղ չեմ հասնում :Angry2:

----------


## Chuk

> Երբե՞մն


Կարո՞ղ ես հակառակը պնդել  :Smile: 
Ես, օրինակ, գրեթե բոլոր համարները կարդում եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հատ-հատ անդրադառնալը ո՞րս ա: Կամ պիտի կրուտիտ լինես, սկսես ապացուցել, որ դա վարկաբեկիչ չի, և էդպես մեր բանավեճը վերջ չի ունենա, կա՛մ էլ պիտի պնդես, որ էդ ամենը բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ա, իսկ ես դրանից ահավոր կվիրավորվեմ ու կհասկանամ, որ Հայաստանում ոմանց վիճակն իրոք տխուր ա:


Բյուր, ինչ իմացար` ինչ էի գրելու? Արդեն դրեցիր դիագնոզդ? Էլ չգրեմ երևի հա էս մասին ոչ մի բան?

----------


## Moon

> Կարո՞ղ ես հակառակը պնդել 
> Ես, օրինակ, գրեթե բոլոր համարները կարդում եմ


Էնքան ես կարդացել, որ կարդալուց "վարդագույն ակնոց ես"կրում
Բարի գիշեր, շարունակելի/...վաղը...խոստացաց օրենքով

----------


## Chuk

> Էնքան ես կարդացել, որ կարդալուց "վարդագույն ակնոց ես"կրում


Տեսնում ես, սիրսելիս, անցար վիրավորանքներին, դա ընդամենը քննարկմանը համապատասխան փաստարկներով մասնակցել չկարողանալուց է  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե Վազգեն Մանուկյանի օրինակը բերեցի, որ երբ նրա աղջիկը մրցույթով աշխատանքի է ընդունվում, անունը դնում են, թե Սերժն է խանութը նվիրել, աղջկա անունով էլ գրանցել է:


Բյուր, սրա մասին ես.  :Sad: 



> Վազգեն Մանուկյանն ընդդիմությանը չմիանալու, նախագահական ընտրություններում Արտաշես Գեղամյանի եւ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի մակարդակի իշխանական խաղ խաղալու դիմաց պարգեւատրում է ստացել: Հավաստի աղբյուրից մեզ հայտնի է դարձել, որ Մանուկյանին Երեւանի ամենաթանկ փողոցներից մեկում՝ Մոսկովյանում, Սերժ Սարգսյանը խանութ է նվիրել: Անգամ հայտնի է, որ խանութը ձեւակերպված է Վազգեն Մանուկյանի դուստր Արեւիկի անունով: Սա Հայաստանի առաջին վարչապետի համար կարելի է շատ լուրջ ձեռքբերում համարել, եթե հաշվի ենք առնում, թե իր քաղաքական կարիերայում ինչ վարկանիշի է այսօր հասել "Ղարաբաղ" կոմիտեի նախկին առանցքային դեմք Մանուկյան Վազգենը:

----------

Մարկիզ (04.01.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վազգեն Մանուկյանն ընդդիմությանը չմիանալու, նախագահական ընտրություններում Արտաշես Գեղամյանի եւ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի մակարդակի իշխանական խաղ խաղալու դիմաց պարգեւատրում է ստացել: Հավաստի աղբյուրից մեզ հայտնի է դարձել, որ Մանուկյանին Երեւանի ամենաթանկ փողոցներից մեկում՝ Մոսկովյանում, Սերժ Սարգսյանը խանութ է նվիրել: Անգամ հայտնի է, որ խանութը ձեւակերպված է Վազգեն Մանուկյանի դուստր Արեւիկի անունով: Սա Հայաստանի առաջին վարչապետի համար կարելի է շատ լուրջ ձեռքբերում համարել, եթե հաշվի ենք առնում, թե իր քաղաքական կարիերայում ինչ վարկանիշի է այսօր հասել "Ղարաբաղ" կոմիտեի նախկին առանցքային դեմք Մանուկյան Վազգենը:


Հա՛, հենց սրա: Բայց էս միակը չի: Անընդհատ շարունակվել է:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա՛, հենց սրա: Բայց էս միակը չի: Անընդհատ շարունակվել է:


Ու արդեն սովորություն է չէ՞, բոլոր դուր չեկած բաները ՀԺ-ի հետ կապելը Բյուր ջան  :Sad: 
Հետո էլ խոսում եք վարկաբեկելուց, զրպարտելուց...

Մեջբերումը «Հրապարակ» թերթից է, իսկ ՀԺ-ում նման բան չի եղել:

Մյուս ասածներիդ անդրադառնալ չեմ ուզում, մասնավորապես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի «ձեռագրի» հարցում, որովհետև առնվազն իմ համար ամեն ինչ միանշանակ չի, իմ համար ակնհայտ է, որ ձեռագիրն իր մոտից է գտնվել ու որ իր շատ գործողություններ համընկնում են ձեռագրում գրվածներին: Բայց սա իմ սուբյեկտիվն տեսակետն է ու այս հարցում քննարկում անցկացնել մասնավորպես քեզ հետ չեմ պատրաստվում, կներես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեջբերումը «Հրապարակ» թերթից է, իսկ ՀԺ-ում նման բան չի եղել:


Եթե նկատել ես, ես էդ մեկը չեմ նշել, որ ՀԺ-ում է եղել, որովհետև ինքս էլ վստահ չէի: Բայց դեկանի տղայի պատմությունը հաստատ ՀԺ-ում է եղել, դեռ մեր ֆակուլտետի անունն էլ սխալ էր գրված:



> Մյուս ասածներիդ անդրադառնալ չեմ ուզում, մասնավորապես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի «ձեռագրի» հարցում, որովհետև առնվազն իմ համար ամեն ինչ միանշանակ չի, իմ համար ակնհայտ է, որ ձեռագիրն իր մոտից է գտնվել ու որ իր շատ գործողություններ համընկնում են ձեռագրում գրվածներին: Բայց սա իմ սուբյեկտիվն տեսակետն է ու այս հարցում քննարկում անցկացնել մասնավորպես քեզ հետ չեմ պատրաստվում, կներես:


Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կարծեմ չի ժխտել, որ էդ թղթերն իր մոտից են գտնվել, բայց ժխտել է, որ ձեռագիրն իրենն է, մինչդեռ ՀԺ-ի հոդվածը հակառակն էր պնդում:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե նկատել ես, ես էդ մեկը չեմ նշել, որ ՀԺ-ում է եղել, որովհետև ինքս էլ վստահ չէի: Բայց դեկանի տղայի պատմությունը հաստատ ՀԺ-ում է եղել, դեռ մեր ֆակուլտետի անունն էլ սխալ էր գրված:


Այո՛, նկատել եմ նաև, որ քեզ կոնկրետ ՀԺ-ի հետ կապված հարց էր տրվել, իհարկե նկատել եմ: Իսկ ձեր դեկանի պատմությանը ծանոթ չեմ, որ կոնկրետ տեսակետ հայտնել, բայց այ քո իրազեկությունն էլ եմ կասկածի տակ դնում, որ վստահ ես, որ նրանց գրած տարբերակով չի: Չգիտե՜մ, չգիտե՜մ... ոչ էս մի բանը կպնդեմ, ոչ էն մի, որտև չգիտեմ: Կրկնում եմ, վարկաբեկիչ բաներ, այո՛, իմ գնահատմամբ ՀԺ-ում էլ է լինում, բայց օրինակ շատ, ահավոր ավելի քիչ, քան «Հայոց աշխարհում»: Ու ընդհանրապես բավական կորեկտ թերթ է, որն աշխատում է չստուգված բաներ չհրապարակել:




> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կարծեմ չի ժխտել, որ էդ թղթերն իր մոտից են գտնվել, բայց ժխտել է, որ ձեռագիրն իրենն է, մինչդեռ ՀԺ-ի հոդվածը հակառակն էր պնդում:


Իհարկե չէր ժխտի, քանի որ կար համապատասխան արձանագրություն: Իսկ այ ձեռագրի հարցում ես մինչև վերջ վստահ չեմ, թեև հակված եմ հավատալու նրան: Սակայն միևնույն է մու՜թ, շատ մութ է այդ պատմությունը: Ու ի վերջո կարևոր չէ, նրա ձեռագիրն է, թե ոչ, այլ կարևոր է, թե որքանով է այդ գրվածքով շարժվել մարդը, ՀԺ-ն էլ շեշտը հենց դրա վրա էր դրել: Այնպես որ թարգենք, թարգենք այս խոսակցությունը:

Դու ինձ մեղադրում ես ինչ-որ մի կողմը պաշտպանելու, կողմնապահության մեջ, բայց որոշակի վերաբերմունքից թելադրված են ՆԱԵՎ քո գրառումները, քո տեսակետները, այնպես որ թարգենք:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եթե նկատել ես, ես էդ մեկը չեմ նշել, որ ՀԺ-ում է եղել, որովհետև ինքս էլ վստահ չէի: Բայց դեկանի տղայի պատմությունը հաստատ ՀԺ-ում է եղել, դեռ մեր ֆակուլտետի անունն էլ սխալ էր գրված:
> 
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կարծեմ չի ժխտել, որ էդ թղթերն իր մոտից են գտնվել, բայց ժխտել է, որ ձեռագիրն իրենն է, մինչդեռ ՀԺ-ի հոդվածը հակառակն էր պնդում:


Տեսնես՝ որ խելագար նացիստին էին այդ թղթերը ու տեսնես ինչ էին անում նրանք Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մոտ. կարդում էր՞, արտագրում՞ էր, օգտակար բաներ էր որոնում՞ այնտեղ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այո՛, նկատել եմ նաև, որ քեզ կոնկրետ ՀԺ-ի հետ կապված հարց էր տրվել, իհարկե նկատել եմ: Իսկ ձեր դեկանի պատմությանը ծանոթ չեմ, որ կոնկրետ տեսակետ հայտնել, բայց այ քո իրազեկությունն էլ եմ կասկածի տակ դնում, որ վստահ ես, որ նրանց գրանց տարբերակով չի: Չգիտե՜մ, չգիտե՜մ... ոչ էս մի բանը կպնդեմ, ոչ էն մի, որտև չգիտեմ: Կրկնում եմ, վարկաբեկիչ բաներ, այո՛, իմ գնահատմամբ ՀԺ-ում էլ է լինում, բայց օրինակ շատ, ահավոր ավելի քիչ, քան «Հայոց աշխարհում»: Ու ընդհանրապես բավական կորեկտ թերթ է, որն աշխատում է չստուգված բաներ չհրապարակել:


Չու՛կ, նմանատիպ պատմություն եղել էր նաև մի տարի առաջ, բայց ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր անցել քաղաքական երանգ տալ այն պարզ պատճառով, որ ընտրությունները դեռ այնքան էլ մոտ չէին: 

Դու ՀԺ-ի նկատմամբ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունք ես ցուցաբերում: Ափսո՜ս՝ չեմ հիշում, ռեկտորի հետ կապված պատմություններից էնտեղ տպվել են, թե չէ: Այլապես դրա մասին էլ լիքը ասելիք կունենայի:




> Կրկնում եմ, վարկաբեկիչ բաներ, այո՛, իմ գնահատմամբ ՀԺ-ում էլ է լինում, բայց օրինակ շատ, ահավոր ավելի քիչ, քան «Հայոց աշխարհում»: Ու ընդհանրապես բավական կորեկտ թերթ է, որն աշխատում է չստուգված բաներ չհրապարակել:


Բայց ես Հայոց աշխարհի մասին բա՞ն ասացի: Ես հազար անգամ շեշտեցի, որ մեր բոլոր կողմերի թերթերը խայտառակ վիճակում են: Ո՛չ Հայոց աշխարհը բացառեցի, ո՛չ ազատամտությունը: 




> Դու ինձ մեղադրում ես ինչ-որ մի կողմը պաշտպանելու, կողմնապահության մեջ, բայց որոշակի վերաբերմունքից թելադրված են ՆԱԵՎ քո գրառումները, քո տեսակետները, այնպես որ թարգենք:


Ա՛րտ, էդ ձեր պատկերացումներից ա, որ թվում ա՝ իմ տեսակետներն ինչ-որ տեղից թելադրված են: Տե՛ս, ես փորձում եմ ինֆորմացիա ստացող մարդու աչքերով նայել: Ես երկու կողմին էլ քննադատում եմ: Ու փորձում եմ առաջընթացն էլ տեսնել: Կարծում եմ, պետք է կույր լինել չնկատելու համար, որ Հ1-ը վերջին ժամանակներս ձգտում է օբյեկտիվության: Գիտեմ, որ ձեզնից շատերը կասեն իմիտացիա և այլն… Իմիտացիա է, ինչ է, չգիտեմ, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ հաստատ հրապարակներից ու ՀԺ-ներից օբյեկտիվ է: Իսկ դա ձեզ ձեռք չի տալիս. դուք առաջնորդվում եք ինչքան վատ, էնքան լավ սկզբունքով: Էս վերջին ասածիս մասին լավ մտածիր… Էս որ ասեցի, հիշեցի, որ ես իմ  որ ընդդիմադիր թերթում նույնիսկ շախմատիստների հասցեին կծողական խոսքեր էին գրվել…

----------

Moon (04.01.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տեսնես՝ որ խելագար նացիստին էին այդ թղթերը ու տեսնես ինչ էին անում նրանք Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մոտ. կարդում էր՞, արտագրում՞ էր, օգտակար բաներ էր որոնում՞ այնտեղ…


Դա արդեն երկրորդական է: Նախ, պրոֆեսիոնալ լրագրողը նման բան տպագրելուց առաջ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին էլ կհարցներ, թե ինչ գործ ունեին էդ թղթերը նրա մոտ, ում ձեռագիրն է, հետո նոր ենթադրություններ կաներ: Երկրորդ հերթին, լրիվ ուրիշ բան է, երբ թղթերը գտնվում են նրա մոտ (իմ սենյակից կարելի է, օրինակ, Շակիրայի դիսկ գտնել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես նմանատիպ երաժշտություն եմ լսում), և ուրիշ բան, երբ մարդուն մեղադրում են դրանց հեղինակը լինելու մեջ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ավելին՝ ձեռագրի փորձաքննությունից հետո էլ հայտարարում, թե իշխանություններին է ծախված, դրա համար էլ ասում են, թե նրա ձեռագիրը չէ…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դու ՀԺ-ի նկատմամբ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունք ես ցուցաբերում: Ափսո՜ս՝ չեմ հիշում, ռեկտորի հետ կապված պատմություններից էնտեղ տպվել են, թե չէ: Այլապես դրա մասին էլ լիքը ասելիք կունենայի:


Ռեկտորի մասին գրվել է «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» թերթում: Բայց ճշմարտացիությանը բավականին մոտ է, ասեմ: :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կարծում եմ, պետք է կույր լինել չնկատելու համար, որ Հ1-ը վերջին ժամանակներս ձգտում է օբյեկտիվության: Գիտեմ, որ ձեզնից շատերը կասեն իմիտացիա և այլն…


Չգիտեմ՝ իմիտացա է թե ինչ, բայց *թքած իրանց ամբողջ օբյեկտիվության վրա, քանի դեռ կոնկրետ մեկ իրադարձություն օբյեկտիվորեն չեն լուսաբանել*: Մնացածը փոթորիկ է, որ դատարկ գլխում առաջացնում է քթից մտած քամին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռեկտորի մասին գրվել է «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» թերթում: Բայց ճշմարտացիությանը բավականին մոտ է, ասեմ:


Մեր ռեկտորի մասին անընդհատ գրվում է: Դու ո՞ր մեկի հետ ես:



> Չգիտեմ՝ իմիտացա է թե ինչ, բայց թքած իրանց ամբողջ օբյեկտիվության վրա, քանի դեռ կոնկրետ մեկ իրադարձություն օբյեկտիվորեն չեն լուսաբանել: Մնացածը փոթորիկ է, որ դատարկ գլխում առաջացնում է քթից մտած քամին:


Էդ մի իրադարձությունը դեռ *ոչ ոք* օբյեկտիվորեն չի լուսաբանել. երկու կողմին էլ ձեռնտու չէ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դա արդեն երկրորդական է: Նախ, պրոֆեսիոնալ լրագրողը նման բան տպագրելուց առաջ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին էլ կհարցներ, թե ինչ գործ ունեին էդ թղթերը նրա մոտ, ում ձեռագիրն է, հետո նոր ենթադրություններ կաներ: Երկրորդ հերթին, լրիվ ուրիշ բան է, երբ թղթերը գտնվում են նրա մոտ (իմ սենյակից կարելի է, օրինակ, Շակիրայի դիսկ գտնել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես նմանատիպ երաժշտություն եմ լսում), և ուրիշ բան, երբ մարդուն մեղադրում են դրանց հեղինակը լինելու մեջ:


Համեմատությունները ճիշտ չեն: Այ, եթե քո սենյակում գտնեն AK-74, դա արդեն ինչ-որ տեղ համեմատական կլինի: :Smile:  
Նրա մոտ գտել են թղթեր, որոնք ունեն կասկածելի բովանդակություն, այն էլ այն  ժամանակ… ՁԵՌԱԳԻՐ գրված, ոչ թե՝ գիրք կամ թերթ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չու՛կ, նմանատիպ պատմություն եղել էր նաև մի տարի առաջ, բայց ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր անցել քաղաքական երանգ տալ այն պարզ պատճառով, որ ընտրությունները դեռ այնքան էլ մոտ չէին: 
> 
> Դու ՀԺ-ի նկատմամբ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունք ես ցուցաբերում: Ափսո՜ս՝ չեմ հիշում, ռեկտորի հետ կապված պատմություններից էնտեղ տպվել են, թե չէ: Այլապես դրա մասին էլ լիքը ասելիք կունենայի:


Բյուր, ասում ես՝ ասած լինելու համար: Որտեղ տեսար սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքս, այնտեղ, որ ասում եմ, չգիտեմ, գուցե դու ես ճիշտ, գուցե իրանք: Որ միանշանակ քո տեսակետը, որը ոչնչով չի հիմնավորվել, չե՞մ պնդում: Լավ էլի բյուր, դեմագոգիա մի արա:




> Ա՛րտ, էդ ձեր պատկերացումներից ա, որ թվում ա՝ իմ տեսակետներն ինչ-որ տեղից թելադրված են: Տե՛ս, ես փորձում եմ ինֆորմացիա ստացող մարդու աչքերով նայել: Ես երկու կողմին էլ քննադատում եմ: Ու փորձում եմ առաջընթացն էլ տեսնել: Կարծում եմ, պետք է կույր լինել չնկատելու համար, որ Հ1-ը վերջին ժամանակներս ձգտում է օբյեկտիվության: Գիտեմ, որ ձեզնից շատերը կասեն իմիտացիա և այլն… Իմիտացիա է, ինչ է, չգիտեմ, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ հաստատ հրապարակներից ու ՀԺ-ներից օբյեկտիվ է: Իսկ դա ձեզ ձեռք չի տալիս. դուք առաջնորդվում եք ինչքան վատ, էնքան լավ սկզբունքով: Էս վերջին ասածիս մասին լավ մտածիր… Էս որ ասեցի, հիշեցի, որ ես իմ  որ ընդդիմադիր թերթում նույնիսկ շախմատիստների հասցեին կծողական խոսքեր էին գրվել…


Կներես, հեչ համաձայն չեմ որ հրապարակներից ու ՀԺ-ներից օբյեկտիվ ա, ու սա ասում եմ որպես շարքային լրատվություն փնտրող քաղաքացի, այլ ոչ թե ընդդիմադիր: Ու բնավ չեմ պնդում որ հրապարակներն ու ՀԺ-ները օբյեկտիվ են: Իսկ շախմատիստներին առնվազն իմ կարդացած ընդդիմադիր թերթերում չեն կծոտել, այլ ջերմ շնորհավորել են, առաջին էջում են գրել (օրինակ ՀԺ-ում), էնպես որ խնդրում եմ, մի խեղաթյուրիր իրականությունը: Իսկ քո տեսակետը որ որոշակի բաներով ա պայմանավորված երևում ա անգամ անզեն աչքով, եթե նույնիսկ ինքդ դա չես զգում:

Խնդրում եմ, մի խոսացրու ինձ  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մեր ռեկտորի մասին անընդհատ գրվում է: Դու ո՞ր մեկի հետ ես:


Գրվել է մի երեք-չորս հոդված, գուցե ավելի քիչ: Կոնկրետ՝ բառ առ բառ, չեմ հիշում, թե ինչի մասին էր, բայց հիմնականում դասախոսների, գիտաշխատողների նկատմամբ նրա վերաբերմունքի, անպարկեշտ պահելաձևի մասին էր գրված:



> Էդ մի իրադարձությունը դեռ *ոչ ոք* օբյեկտիվորեն չի լուսաբանել. երկու կողմին էլ ձեռնտու չէ:


Արի մենք լուսաբանենք. դրա համար ամեն ինչ ունենք՝ համապատասխան կադրեր, վկաների ցուցմունքներ: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կներես, հեչ համաձայն չեմ որ հրապարակներից ու ՀԺ-ներից օբյեկտիվ ա, ու սա ասում եմ որպես շարքային լրատվություն փնտրող քաղաքացի, այլ ոչ թե ընդդիմադիր: Ու բնավ չեմ պնդում որ հրապարակներն ու ՀԺ-ները օբյեկտիվ են: Իսկ շախմատիստներին առնվազն իմ կարդացած ընդդիմադիր թերթերում չեն կծոտել, այլ ջերմ շնորհավորել են, առաջին էջում են գրել (օրինակ ՀԺ-ում), էնպես որ խնդրում եմ, մի խեղաթյուրիր իրականությունը: Իսկ քո տեսակետը որ որոշակի բաներով ա պայմանավորված երևում ա անգամ անզեն աչքով, եթե նույնիսկ ինքդ դա չես զգում:


Ա՛րտ, էդ անզեն աչքից, չգիտես ինչու, մենակ դուք ունեք: Իշխանամետներն էլ մի հատ ուրիշ անզեն աչք ունեն:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա շախմատիստներին, հաստատ կարդացել եմ (կամ էլ ազատության մամուլի տեսությամբ լսել), ուղղակի չեմ հիշում, թե որ թերթն էր: 




> Որ միանշանակ քո տեսակետը, որը ոչնչով չի հիմնավորվել, չե՞մ պնդում:


Ա՛րտ, սա ոչ դատարան ա, ոչ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ, որտեղ պետք ա փաստերով խոսել: Ես էդ պատմության ավելի շատ մանրամասներ էլ գիտեմ, կարող եմ պատմել, բայց ֆորումում գրելու չի: Բայց փաստաթղթեր չեմ ներկայացնելու: Պետք է հիմնվեմ էն վստահության վրա, որ քեզ մոտ ունեմ: Իսկ եթե չունեմ, ապա շատ եմ ցավում, մեր շփումը չի ստացվի:

Ինչևէ, թեման փակի էլի, իսկականից հավես չունեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գրվել է մի երեք-չորս հոդված, գուցե ավելի քիչ: Կոնկրետ՝ բառ առ բառ, չեմ հիշում, թե ինչի մասին էր, բայց հիմնականում դասախոսների, գիտաշխատողների նկատմամբ նրա վերաբերմունքի, անպարկեշտ պահելաձևի մասին էր գրված:


Ուղղակի բաներ կան, որ բավականաչափ տեղեկացված չլինելու արդյունքում է գրվել: Մեկը հանրակացարանի օրինակը: Անձամբ չեմ կարդացել էդ հոդվածը, բայց գրված էր, որ ոչ մեկ չի ապրում հանրակացարանում: Ասա՝ ո՞նց կարող էին ապրել, երբ վերանորոգումները նոր են վերջացել: Կամ նույն վարձերի հետ կապված պատմությունը… Չգիտեմ որտեղ քաղաքական երանգ էին տվել: Բայց վարձը չմուծելու համար էր հեռացրել: Իհարկե, ավելի ցածր օղակները թերացել էին ուսանողներին տեղյակ պահելիս, հետո ամբողջ մեղքը բարդել ուսանողների վրա, ռեկտորն էլ հավատացել էր: Բայց մյուս կողմից, շատ ուսանողներ պարտավորագրեր են գրել, որ օրինակ դեկտեմբերին կտան վարձը, և նրանք չէին հեռացվել:



> Արի մենք լուսաբանենք. դրա համար ամեն ինչ ունենք՝ համապատասխան կադրեր, վկաների ցուցմունքներ:


Չկպավ: Դրանցից իշխանություններն էլ ունեն  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չկպավ: Դրանցից իշխանություններն էլ ունեն


Դրանից թարսի պես իշխանություններին «չունեն»… :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Ա՛րտ, էդ անզեն աչքից, չգիտես ինչու, մենակ դուք ունեք: Իշխանամետներն էլ մի հատ ուրիշ անզեն աչք ունեն:


Չէ, Բյուր ջան:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է քեզ, դա իշխանամետներն էլ են տեսնում ու դա բնական ա  :Wink: 
Իմ վրա էլ իմ ընտանեկան դրվածքի կնիքն ա դրված, այդտեղ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա:




> Ինչ վերաբերում ա շախմատիստներին, հաստատ կարդացել եմ (կամ էլ ազատության մամուլի տեսությամբ լսել), ուղղակի չեմ հիշում, թե որ թերթն էր:


Դե եսիմ, կարող ա կարդացել կամ ինչ-որ բան լսել ես: Ի՞նչ անեմ: Հազար թերթ, հազար կարծիք: Բայց էլի եմ ասում, որ ասենք նույն ՀԺ-ն ջերմ շնորհավորել ու հերոսացրել ա տղերքին: Կարծեմ Սերժին էին լավ կպել, բայց գուցե ՉԻ-ն էր, լավ չեմ հիշում: Ես էլ մեծ հաճույքով կկպնեի որտև էդ օրվա իր վարքի հետ կապված շատ բաներ դուրս չեն եկել:




> Ա՛րտ, սա ոչ դատարան ա, ոչ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ, որտեղ պետք ա փաստերով խոսել: Ես էդ պատմության ավելի շատ մանրամասներ էլ գիտեմ, կարող եմ պատմել, բայց ֆորումում գրելու չի: Բայց փաստաթղթեր չեմ ներկայացնելու: Պետք է հիմնվեմ էն վստահության վրա, որ քեզ մոտ ունեմ: Իսկ եթե չունեմ, ապա շատ եմ ցավում, մեր շփումը չի ստացվի:


Մեր շփու՞մը չի ստացվի, թե՞ այս քննարկումը: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Ուրեմն ասեմ, որ քո կողմից օդում ասված «ՀԺ-ն սխալ ա գրել» արտահայտությունը իմ համար բավարար չի ու չի կարող բավարար լինել այդ տեսակետի կրող դառնալու համար: Սակայն բավարար է, որ ես կասկածեմ, որ ՀԺ-ն սխալ է գրել: Վերջ, այսքանը:

----------


## Chuk

> Չկպավ: Դրանցից իշխանություններն էլ ունեն


Դե ուրեմն թող ցույց տան, բայց չմոնտաժվածը, լա՞վ  :Smile: 
Որտև հակառակ կողմն անգամ ապացուցել է, թե ինչպես են մոնտաժված կադրեր ցույց տվել  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դրանից թարսի պես իշխանություններին «չունեն»…


Ո՞նց չունեն  :LOL:  Ոստիկանության նկարած կադրեր, վկաներ ոստիկանների տեսքով  :LOL: 



> Ինչ վերաբերվում է քեզ, դա իշխանամետներն էլ են տեսնում ու դա բնական ա 
> Իմ վրա էլ իմ ընտանեկան դրվածքի կնիքն ա դրված, այդտեղ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա:


Ընտանեկան դրվածքն ուրիշ ա, բայց երբ ես իմ կարծիքն եմ ասում, բերանս փակելը, թե՝ հա՛, քեզ տենց են սարքել, դու մեղք չունես, լրիվ ուրիշ ա: Ու ասեմ քեզ, հենց մեր նույն ընտանիքում, որ թվում ա, թե սաղ իրար նման են մտածում, լիքը տարաձայնություններ են լինում քաղաքական հարցերի շուրջ: Բայց լինում ա նաև, որ մի քանիսս անկախ իրարից նույն եզրակացությունն ենք անում ու զարմանում ենք, թե ոնց էդպես ստացվեց:




> Մեր շփու՞մը չի ստացվի, թե՞ այս քննարկումը: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Ուրեմն ասեմ, որ քո կողմից օդում ասված «ՀԺ-ն սխալ ա գրել» արտահայտությունը իմ համար բավարար չի ու չի կարող բավարար լինել այդ տեսակետի կրող դառնալու համար: Սակայն բավարար է, որ ես կասկածեմ, որ ՀԺ-ն սխալ է գրել:


Ա՛րտ, ես կարող եմ քեզ տարբեր բաներ պատմել, իսկ դու կարող ես չհավատալ: Պատմածներս կարող են լինել թե՛ քաղաքական, թե՛ այլ ոլորտներից: Եվ եթե դու չհավատաս, դա ինձ համար վիրավորական կլինի, կխանգարի մեր շփմանը: Խոսքս այ սրա մասին էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որտև հակառակ կողմն անգամ ապացուցել է, թե ինչպես են մոնտաժված կադրեր ցույց տվել


Դե լավ էլի, երկու կողմին էլ լավ գիտենք: Իրականում էդ երկու կողմերից ոչ մեկին ձեռք չի տալիս օբյեկտիվությունը: Տե՞ս՝ դու, Չուկը, նույնիսկ շատ իշխանամետներ իրենց մտքում կատարել են դատավճիռը, իսկ ես մինչև հիմա վստահ չեմ, թե ինչ է այնտեղ կատարվել: Ցավոք, ինձ նման մարդիկ, որոնց նպատակը ոչ թե մեղքը մի կողմի վրա բարդելն է, այլ իսկապես ճիշտն իմանալը, շատ քիչ են:

----------

Moon (04.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ընտանեկան դրվածքն ուրիշ ա, բայց երբ ես իմ կարծիքն եմ ասում, բերանս փակելը, թե՝ հա՛, քեզ տենց են սարքել, դու մեղք չունես, լրիվ ուրիշ ա: Ու ասեմ քեզ, հենց մեր նույն ընտանիքում, որ թվում ա, թե սաղ իրար նման են մտածում, լիքը տարաձայնություններ են լինում քաղաքական հարցերի շուրջ: Բայց լինում ա նաև, որ մի քանիսս անկախ իրարից նույն եզրակացությունն ենք անում ու զարմանում ենք, թե ոնց էդպես ստացվեց:


Ես քեզ որևէ տեղ ասե՞լ եմ, թե քեզ տենց են սարքել: Հիշեցնեմ սկսել էինք վարկաբեկման քննարկումից, էնպես որ ինձ մի՛ վարկաբեկի  :LOL: 
Ես ասել եմ, որ դու որոշակի կողմնապահությամբ ես հարցին նայում, որոշակի ձևավորված վերաբերմունք ունես, որին հակառակ ոչինչ չես նկատում  :Blush:  Ու դա քո մոտ ակամա է ստացվում: Ես նորից եմ պնդում ասածս:




> Ա՛րտ, ես կարող եմ քեզ տարբեր բաներ պատմել, իսկ դու կարող ես չհավատալ: Պատմածներս կարող են լինել թե՛ քաղաքական, թե՛ այլ ոլորտներից: Եվ եթե դու չհավատաս, դա ինձ համար վիրավորական կլինի, կխանգարի մեր շփմանը: Խոսքս այ սրա մասին էր:


Բյուր, դե արի ես քեզ պատմեմ, որ հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ 96 թվականին այն ձեռագիրն ուղարկվել է փորձաքննության ու ապացուցվել է, որ Մանուկյանի ձեռագիրն է: Ու որ այն ժամանակ Վանոն ուզել է դա մանրամասն հրապարակի, որ ժողովուրդը տեսնի, թե ում հետևից են գնացել, բայց Լևոնը չի թողել: 

Պիտի հավատա՞ս:
Ես հավատում եմ:
Բայց դու չես հավատալու: Վիրավորվե՞մ քեզնից: Բյուր, ամոթ ա, թարգի՛:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դե լավ էլի, երկու կողմին էլ լավ գիտենք: Իրականում էդ երկու կողմերից ոչ մեկին ձեռք չի տալիս օբյեկտիվությունը: Տե՞ս՝ դու, Չուկը, նույնիսկ շատ իշխանամետներ իրենց մտքում կատարել են դատավճիռը, իսկ ես մինչև հիմա վստահ չեմ, թե ինչ է այնտեղ կատարվել: Ցավոք, ինձ նման մարդիկ, որոնց նպատակը ոչ թե մեղքը մի կողմի վրա բարդելն է, այլ իսկապես ճիշտն իմանալը, շատ քիչ են:


Ճիշտը, ուրեմն, հետևյալն է (ու նաև քեզ նման մադկանց համար).

- զոհվել են տասը մարդ
- հարկավոր է պարզել, թե ինչու՞, ինչպե՞ս և այլն
- ի պաշտոնե՝ դա պետք է պարզի գործող իշխանությունը
- գործող իշխանությունը ոչ մի բան չի անում դրա համար
- գործող իշխանությունը կոմպետենտ չէ
- գործող իշխանությունը պետք է հեռանա

Մնացածը լոլո ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե լավ էլի, երկու կողմին էլ լավ գիտենք: Իրականում էդ երկու կողմերից ոչ մեկին ձեռք չի տալիս օբյեկտիվությունը: Տե՞ս՝ դու, Չուկը, նույնիսկ շատ իշխանամետներ իրենց մտքում կատարել են դատավճիռը, իսկ ես մինչև հիմա վստահ չեմ, թե ինչ է այնտեղ կատարվել: Ցավոք, ինձ նման մարդիկ, որոնց նպատակը ոչ թե մեղքը մի կողմի վրա բարդելն է, այլ իսկապես ճիշտն իմանալը, շատ քիչ են:


Իհարկե չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է կատարվել: Ես էլ լրիվ ու միանշանակ չգիտեմ: Բայց իրադարձություններն իրար կողք դնել, կապել, վերլուծել, տրամաբանել ու որոշակի եզրահանգման եկել եմ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես քեզ որևէ տեղ ասե՞լ եմ, թե քեզ տենց են սարքել: Հիշեցնեմ սկսել էինք վարկաբեկման քննարկումից, էնպես որ ինձ մի՛ վարկաբեկի 
> Ես ասել եմ, որ դու որոշակի կողմնապահությամբ ես հարցին նայում, որոշակի ձևավորված վերաբերմունք ունես, որին հակառակ ոչինչ չես նկատում  Ու դա քո մոտ ակամա է ստացվում: Ես նորից եմ պնդում ասածս:


Կներես, ուղղակի ակումբում ժամանակին էդպես էին բերանս փակում… Ու էդ էր գլխավոր պատճառներից մեկը, որ փախա ակումբից:




> Բյուր, դե արի ես քեզ պատմեմ, որ հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ 96 թվականին այն ձեռագիրն ուղարկվել է փորձաքննության ու ապացուցվել է, որ Մանուկյանի ձեռագիրն է: Ու որ այն ժամանակ Վանոն ուզել է դա մանրամասն հրապարակի, որ ժողովուրդը տեսնի, թե ում հետևից են գնացել, բայց Լևոնը չի թողել:


Ա՛րտ, տարբեր ա, հասկանու՞մ ես: Ես չգիտեմ՝ թե ով ա քո հավաստի աղբյուրը, բայց դու շատ լավ գիտես, թե որտեղից ես գիտեմ էն, ինչ ասում եմ: Ու չհավատալն ինձ համար վիրավորական ա: Չնայած մյուս կողմից էլ, նորություն չի ձեր վերաբերմունքը Վազգեն Մանուկյանի նկատմամբ, որ ոչ մի կերպ չեք ուզում կծելու առիթը բաց թողնել… 




> - զոհվել են տասը մարդ
> - հարկավոր է պարզել, թե ինչու՞, ինչպե՞ս և այլն
> - ի պաշտոնե՝ դա պետք է պարզի գործող իշխանությունը
> - գործող իշխանությունը ոչ մի բան չի անում դրա համար
> - գործող իշխանությունը կոմպետենտ չէ
> - գործող իշխանությունը պետք է հեռանա


Գործող իշխանությունը շատ լավ աշխատում է… մեղքի իր բաժինը քողարկելու ուղղությամբ: Գործող իշխանությունը պետք է հեռանա, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց էս վերջին մի տարվա իմ դառը դիտարկումները ցույց են տվել, որ էս ժողովրդին արդար ընտրություններ պետք չեն… Էս ժողովուրդը փողով բանակից ազատվող, դասախոսներին կաշառող, կարմիրի տակ չկանգնող ժողովուրդ ա: Իրան տենց իշխանություն ա պետք, որ էդ ամեն ինչը ոչ միայն հանդուրժի, այլև խրախուսի… Իրան լտպ կամ սերժ ա պետք…

----------

Աթեիստ (05.01.2009), Ներսես_AM (05.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ա՛րտ, տարբեր ա, հասկանու՞մ ես: Ես չգիտեմ՝ թե ով ա քո հավաստի աղբյուրը, բայց դու շատ լավ գիտես, թե որտեղից ես գիտեմ էն, ինչ ասում եմ: Ու չհավատալն ինձ համար վիրավորական ա: Չնայած մյուս կողմից էլ, նորություն չի ձեր վերաբերմունքը Վազգեն Մանուկյանի նկատմամբ, որ ոչ մի կերպ չեք ուզում կծելու առիթը բաց թողնել…


Բոլորովին տարբեր չի:
Նախ արի հիշեցնեմ որ այդ հավատալ-չհավատալու խոսակցությունը գնում էր քո դեկանի մասին: Դու ասում էիր որ սխալ են գրել ու ուրիշ ոչինչ չէիր ասում: Հետևաբար ես ոչ թե քեզ չհավատալու, այլ քո աղբյուրներին չհավատալու շատ մեծ իրավունք ունեմ: Մյուս կողմից Վազգեն Մանուկյանին չնայած ամենին վերաբերվում եմ շատ դրական ու շատ մեծ ցավով, էնպես որ իմ վերաբերմունքը իր անձով չի պայմանավորված, այլ ունեցած տեղեկատվությամբ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նախ արի հիշեցնեմ որ այդ հավատալ-չհավատալու խոսակցությունը գնում էր քո դեկանի մասին: Դու ասում էիր որ սխալ են գրել ու ուրիշ ոչինչ չէիր ասում: Հետևաբար ես ոչ թե քեզ չհավատալու, այլ քո աղբյուրներին չհավատալու շատ մեծ իրավունք ունեմ: Մյուս կողմից Վազգեն Մանուկյանին չնայած ամենին վերաբերվում եմ շատ դրական ու շատ մեծ ցավով, էնպես որ իմ վերաբերմունքը իր անձով չի պայմանավորված, այլ *ունեցած տեղեկատվությամբ:*


Նորից գալիս, հագնում ենք այն տխուր թեմային, որ Հայաստանում օբյեկտիվ տեղեկատվություն չկա… Ինչ վերաբերում է դեկանին, դա պարզապես լսված պատմություն չի. ես այդ ամենը իմացել եմ դեռ մինչև էս վերջին դեպքերը: Ուղղակի դու կարող ես ժխտել, ասել, թե հորինում եմ, թե այդ ամենը հորինվել է էս վերջին բաներն արդարացնելու համար: Դու էդ իրավունքն ունես, բայց ես էլ վիրավորվելու իրավունք ունեմ: Լավ, հասարակ բան. ինչու՞ էր մեր ֆակուլտետի անունը սխալ գրված: Ախր եթե տեղեկատվությունն այդքան ստուգում են, մի հասարակ ֆակուլտետի անունն էլ դժվար չէ ճշտել… Ինչու՞ դեկանին չեն դիմել: Օբյեկտիվ լրատվությունը դա է պահանջում:

----------


## Chuk

> Նորից գալիս, հագնում ենք այն տխուր թեմային, որ Հայաստանում օբյեկտիվ տեղեկատվություն չկա… Ինչ վերաբերում է դեկանին, դա պարզապես լսված պատմություն չի. ես այդ ամենը իմացել եմ դեռ մինչև էս վերջին դեպքերը: Ուղղակի դու կարող ես ժխտել, ասել, թե հորինում եմ, թե այդ ամենը հորինվել է էս վերջին բաներն արդարացնելու համար: Դու էդ իրավունքն ունես, բայց ես էլ վիրավորվելու իրավունք ունեմ: Լավ, հասարակ բան. ինչու՞ էր մեր ֆակուլտետի անունը սխալ գրված: Ախր եթե տեղեկատվությունն այդքան ստուգում են, մի հասարակ ֆակուլտետի անունն էլ դժվար չէ ճշտել… Ինչու՞ դեկանին չեն դիմել: Օբյեկտիվ լրատվությունը դա է պահանջում:


Բյուր, մի խառնիր ամեն ինչը: Մասնավորապես իմ ունեցած տեղեկատվությունը օբյեկտիվ է, թե ոչ ուրիշ հարց է, բայց այն միայն մամուլից ստացված տեղեկատվություն չէ: Էնպես որ անցնենք առաջ: Ինչ վերաբերվում է դեկանին, ապա ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրել որ չեմ հավատում, այլ գրել որ այդ մասին կարծիք կազմել չեմ կարող ու հազար ներողություն, բայց քո օդում ասածները չեն կարող բավարար լինել քեզ հավատալու համար: Վիրավորվելը քո իրավունքն է, որից ինքը չի դադարում սխալ լինել: Վիրավորվել նշանակում է, որ դու կարծում ես, որ քո բոլոր ասածները ես պիտի հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունեմ, իսկ կներես, ես սեփական վերլուծելու, տրամաբանելու ունակությունն ունեմ ու չեմ պատրաստվում իմ պատկերացումները պայմանավորել քո խոսքերով: Ու եթե դու սա վիրավորական ես համարում, ապա ի՞նչ ասեմ, վիրավորվիր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է դեկանին, ապա ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրել որ չեմ հավատում, այլ գրել որ այդ մասին կարծիք կազմել չեմ կարող ու հազար ներողություն, բայց քո օդում ասածները չեն կարող բավարար լինել քեզ հավատալու համար: Վիրավորվելը քո իրավունքն է, որից ինքը չի դադարում սխալ լինել: Վիրավորվել նշանակում է, որ դու կարծում ես, որ քո բոլոր ասածները ես պիտի հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունեմ, իսկ կներես, ես սեփական վերլուծելու, տրամաբանելու ունակությունն ունեմ ու չեմ պատրաստվում իմ պատկերացումները պայմանավորել քո խոսքերով: Ու եթե դու սա վիրավորական ես համարում, ապա ի՞նչ ասեմ, վիրավորվիր:


Ա՛րտ, ես չեմ ասել, թե այստեղ գրածներս պետք է հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունես: Վերջիվերջո, ես էստեղ մինչև վերջ չեմ ասել: Ասում եմ՝ ֆորումում գրելու բան չէ, քեզ առանձին կպատմեմ մի օր: Ինձ համար վիրավորականը ոչ թե վերլուծելու ընդունակությունն է, այլ բերանս փակելու համար սուտ ես ասում-ը շպրտելը: Ուղղակի սա ասում եմ, որովհետև դեպքեր եղել են, թեև ոչ քո կողմից:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուղղակի սա ասում եմ, որովհետև դեպքեր եղել են, թեև ոչ քո կողմից:


Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ես ինձ ասում:
Որովհետև ես հիշում եմ, որ ընդամենն ասել եմ, որ իմ համար քո գրածը դեռ հիմք չի վստահ լինելու համար, որ քո ասածով է եղել, որովհետև ոչ մի լուրջ հիմք չես ներկայացրել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որովհետև ես հիշում եմ, որ ընդամենն ասել եմ, որ իմ համար քո գրածը դեռ հիմք չի վստահ լինելու համար, որ քո ասածով է եղել, որովհետև ոչ մի լուրջ հիմք չես ներկայացրել:


Որովհետև վախենում եմ, որ դու էլ մյուսների նման կվարվես, մանավանդ որ գրածիդ մեջ տեսնում էի, որ էդ ուղղությամբ ես գնում: Եթե սխալվել եմ, կներես: Բայց անպայման կհիշեցնես, որ հանդիպելիս ամբողջ պատմությունը պատմեմ:

----------


## Moon

Քանի որ ես խոստացել էի....չեմ կարող չկատարել խոստումս...
նայեք այստեղ...Զրպարտանքի և վիրավորանքի քրեաիրավական կարգավորումը :Hands Up: 
Խնդրում եմ նայեք էջ 43-46
Ի միջայլոց շատ օգտակար գիրք ա
Կներեք, որ հատվածը չկարողացա մեջբերել..ֆոնտերի խնդիր կար մոտս։ :Sad: 


Հ.Գ. Հա, մեկ էլ...Ցտեսություն ակումբ...մինչ Մարտ-ի 17 :Love:

----------


## Վիշապ

Կարդացի ձեր վիճաբանությունը, մի քիչ պարապ էի :Tongue:  Ինձ թվում է աղջիկների մոտ սուբյեկտիվությունը մի փոքր գերազանցել է նորման (դե շիկահերի սուբյեկտիվության գործակցի միջին քառակուսային արժեքը :Wink: )։ Պնդերեսորեն խնդրում եմ չվիրավորվել, քանզի հարգանքներիս մակարդակը կայուն էներգետիկ գոտում է։ Խնդիրն այն է, որ կոնկրետացել եք մասնավոր դեպքի վրա (սև PR Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հասցեին) առանց դիտարկելու ընդհանուրի մեջ իշխանական ու ընդդիմադիր նյութերի վնասակարության աստիճանները, դեռ Լուսինն էլ զրպարտանքի հոդվածն է առաջ բերում։ Իմ կարծիքով իհարկե ընդդիմադիր թերթերում էլ կարելի է գտնել հոդվածներ, որոնց մեջ օբյեկտիվությունը կասկածելի է։ Իսկ գուցե ո՞չ… Ասենք կկարողանա՞ր Վազգեն Մանուկյանը խանութ ունենալ (թեկուզ լիցենզիա շահել «արդար» ճանապարհով) եթե կարծեր, որ այս իշխանությունները պիտի հեռանան, ու մարտի մեկին էլ թեկուզ առանց մետաղյա ձողի գտնվեր Միասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ… դեմագոգիա՞ է իմ կողմից… ինչ կապ ունի «Հայկական Ժամանակ» թերթի հոդվածի օբյեկտիվության հե՞տ… այդ դեպքում սիրելի օրիորդներ, պարզապես մտաբերեք «Հայոց Աշխարհ» թերթի ու մեկ էլ «Հայլուր»–ի Տաթևիկի «Լևոն Էֆենդի»–յան ջհուդասիոնամասոնական ցնդաբանությունները, դրանց կրկնման հաճախականությունը թերթում ու եթերում, զրպարտանքի ու պրոպագանդայի ազդեցության աստիճանները ու համեմատեք ձեր բերված օրինակի հետ՝ «PR ընդդեմ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի»։ Ու դիցուք այստեղ ենթադրենք որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին  իսկապես զրպարտել են։ Ինձ թվում է, որ համեմատության մեջ «ՉԻ» ու «ՀԺ» թերթերում գրված թեկուզ բոլոր հայհոյանքները միասին իշխանական մամուլի ու եթերի տված ամենաանմեղ լրատվությունից օբյետկիվ են։ Հենց այդպե՛ս։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Վագեն Մանուկյանի վարկանիշին, որ այդպես ընկել է «ՀԺ» թերթի «զրպարտանքից» հետո, ապա կարող եք մի հատ «պոպուլուս» անել ցանկացած վայրում ձեր ճաշակով, ու փորձեք պարզել, թե ինչքան է Վազգեն Մանուկյանի վարկանիշների տարբերությունը այդ հոդվածից առաջ և հետո, ինձ թվում է Վազգեն Մանուկյանը անհարմար կզգա կրած վնասի համար փոխհատուցում ստանալու համար, դրա համար էլ եթե հիշում եք, զրպարտանքի մեղադրանքով գործ էր ուզում հարուցել, ուզում էր…

----------


## dvgray

որևէ մեկը տեղյակ՞ է, թե ինչ է կատարվում "Հայկական ժամանակ" թերթի սայթի հետ: Այնտեղ մի 20 օր առաջվա համար է ու մեջն էլ վիրուս

----------


## dvgray

մի հարց կա, կապված ինֆորմացիոն թողարկման մեջ ընտրված մանրամասների մասին: ինչ՞ սկզբունքով են դրանք ընտրվում
օրինակ այս թողաևկման մեջ



> Ջիպ»-ը շրջվել է
> 15:17 | ՀՈՒԼԻՍ 24, 2010 | ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> 
> Այս գիշեր, ժամը 01.50-ի սահմաններում «Նաիրի» կինոթատրոնի մոտ «Ջիպ» մակնիշի մեքենան հարվածել է 2 ավտոմեքենայի եւ շրջվել: Մինչ ճանապարհային ոստիկանների եւ Կենտրոնի ոստիկանության բաժնի աշխատակիցների ժամանումը` մեքենայի պետհամարանիշները հանվել են:
> 
> Ականատեսները, սակայն, հիշել են համարանիշը` 085 ՕՕ 11: Որոշ տեղեկություններով` մեքենան պատկանում է ԱԺ ՀՀԿ խմբակցության պատգամավոր Գրիգոր Մարգարյանին` «Բելաջիո» համալիրի սեփականատիրոջը, եւ ղեկին եղել է նրա ազգականներից մեկը:
> 
> Դեպքի վայրում է եղել նաեւ մեկ այլ պատգամավոր` ՄԱՊ գործարանի սեփականատեր Ալիկ Պետրոսյանը:
> ...


ինչ՞ի համար է նշված մեքենայի մակնիշը ՝ Ջիպ: դա ինչ՞ կապ ունի այս թողարկման բուն նյութի հետ:

----------


## Սամսար

> մի հարց կա, կապված ինֆորմացիոն թողարկման մեջ ընտրված մանրամասների մասին: ինչ՞ սկզբունքով են դրանք ընտրվում
> օրինակ այս թողաևկման մեջ
> 
> ինչ՞ի համար է նշված մեքենայի մակնիշը ՝ Ջիպ: դա ինչ՞ կապ ունի այս թողարկման բուն նյութի հետ:


Նախ՝ ջիպը ամենագնացների մեզ մոտ ավանդական դարձած հավաքական անվանումն է, ասենք, բոթասի կամ բաքսիի նման։ Ուրեմն՝ դա կարող էր «Նիսսան Պրադո» կամ «Ֆոլկսվագեն Տաուրեգ» լինել, ինչը դժվար չէր ճշտել մեքենայի համարը հիշած նույն ականատեսներից։ Նկարից երեևում է, որ վերջին մակնիշն է, ինչն ընձեռում է մեքենայի տիրոջ նույնականացումը հեշտացնելու հնարավորություն։ Այսինքն՝ ավելի հեշտ իմանալու, թե ով է կարգազանցը։

Սովորաբար, ՃՏՊ-ների մասին ռեպորտաժը պարունակում է զոհերի և վնասվածների թվի և ինքնության մասին տեղեկատվություն։ Այս պարագայում հեղինակը բավարարվել է միջադեպի մասնակիցների «դասակարգային» պատկանելությունը մատնանշելով, ընդ որում, անհասկանալի է Ալիկ Պետրոսյանի «դեպքի վայրում» լինելու հանգամանքը։ Հնարավոր է, որ նա դեպքի պահին մայթեզրին ծխելուց է եղել...

----------


## Գայանա

էթիկական ինչ խնդիրների դիտարկում եք նկատել հայաստանյան թերթերի էջերում

----------

